# Sub out sanding



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

So I was talking to a Taper friend who lives in Calgary and heard all about how many tapers don't sand their work in calgary, there are professional sanders/sanding crews who will do sanding and touch-ups at a sq ft rate(they flat out reject jobs with bad mudding). 

I see that talking numbers isn't allowed on this forum, but they get away with quite a nice rate doing a job that most guys hate. 
Got me thinking, I'm one of those weird ones that actually likes sanding, I do the 300watt perfectionist check-out and all that jazz. I would definitely have some very happy clients if I was a professional sander in my city, and my current helper could do the grunt work(pole sanding) while I sponge.

Now I just have to get some clients, I'm assuming my best bet will be some new B-cards and just hand them out directly to other tapers on their jobsites with 30% off promotion for first job and offer a written guarantee of workmanship with some yada yada about mudding finish requirements.

What do you guys think? 
And what percentage of a job(tape,mud,sand) would you be willing to give to pay for professional sanding and touch-ups.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know about your area but in mine it'll get you $1.75 a sheet and a buck a bead. You'd have to clean the floors.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Even though I would love to give up the sanding I just couldn't do it. And I don't mind doing it anyway !


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Even though I would love to give up the sanding I just couldn't do it. And I don't mind doing it anyway !


Seen too many "sanding only crews" screw up jobs. No offense but my feelings are.....to be a good sander, you need to know how to finish. A good finisher knows exactly what to look for. Does a sander?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We pay our sanders $1.25-1.50 a board. They scrape and sweep the floors up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like to sand when needed and I not scrape very much because I don't drop much


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I had somebody call me looking for work and say they have been sanding Drywall for 10 years. I thought the guy was fu*king with me. I never heard of such a thing. I always assumed a drywaller did his own hang tape and finish.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

My finishers sand their own work. Every couple of years or so we hire someone who says they want to do our sanding. They usually do a good job for a while, but they always start to slip up and get sloppy. So, I fire them and my finishers are always heartbroken. We always get a better finish when we sand our own work but, the guys love it when we have a sander. I always thought being a drywall sander would be one of the most secure jobs in construction, because if you do a good job you really don't have to worry about someone taking your job -- not too many people want it although it pays very well.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I had somebody call me looking for work and say they have been sanding Drywall for 10 years. I thought the guy was fu*king with me. I never heard of such a thing. I always assumed a drywaller did his own hang tape and finish.


I dont hang my big jobs


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

300watt perfectionist. do you know a guy named jonathan lol.


----------



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

lnidrywall said:


> My finishers sand their own work. Every couple of years or so we hire someone who says they want to do our sanding. They usually do a good job for a while, but they always start to slip up and get sloppy. So, I fire them and my finishers are always heartbroken. We always get a better finish when we sand our own work but, the guys love it when we have a sander. I always thought being a drywall sander would be one of the most secure jobs in construction, because if you do a good job you really don't have to worry about someone taking your job -- not too many people want it although it pays very well.


I too think being a drywall sander would be a secure job, as long as the quality stays above par. 
The trick I suppose will just be getting my foot into the door.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I think the painter should sand :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I dont hang my big jobs


I do, I don't like it, but I do.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

DN Interiors said:


> I too think being a drywall sander would be a secure job, as long as the quality stays above par.
> The trick I suppose will just be getting my foot into the door.


I have a door in eastern Ohio that needs a foot in it.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I did sub out my sanding before

purchase a planex sander i enjoy sanding again


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I do, I don't like it, but I do.



The last house the hangers hung for me there was 3 butts on the 2nd floor and they were less then 8'' they will hang 16' rock for me...this was a 3 floor house :yes: they rock
I think they were there for 2 days ...


----------

